# Falafel



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Coworker brought in some homemade falafel for us tonight. Never thought this would be something I would enjoy, but it is very tasty! Anybody else enjoy it?


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Fell off of what? What the hell is that? Sorry Jeff, I obviously am a cretin..


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

DonJefe said:


> Coworker brought in some homemade falafel for us tonight. Never thought this would be something I would enjoy, but it is very tasty! Anybody else enjoy it?


I love falafel...but then I grew up on it as part of my family comes from the middle east...


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

I'm also guilty of enjoying Falafel. Lived right around the corner from a middle eastern restaurant for 5 years.


----------



## TU09 (Mar 26, 2006)

Good stuff when done correctly.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

floydp said:


> Fell off of what? What the hell is that? Sorry Jeff, I obviously am a cretin..


http://vegetarian.allrecipes.com/AZ/Flfl.asp

Love them!! Lived in Egypt for a year and spent nearly every weekend in TelAviv and down on the Red Sea. I miss that regions food so much!!!


----------



## White97Jimmy (May 12, 2006)

They are everywhere in NY! They are starting to grow big around Detroit since we have a large Middle Eastern population here.


----------



## Aaron (Nov 28, 2005)

You could almost consider it a Mediterranean taco...

Falafel is spiced chopped garbanzo bean deep fried until crispy and served either in a pita bread with salad-y veggies and often with humus or tehina and (in Israel and maybe elsewhere) hot pickles, fries and hot pepper spread.

A very tasty vegetarian dish.










And that, my BOTL's... is post #1000!


----------



## zamco17 (Mar 24, 2006)

I was wondering what that was in batman begins!!! One guy in the movie has a falafel stand.


----------



## fitzsmoke (Mar 9, 2006)

Holy hydrogen sulfide Batman!


----------



## Neuromancer (Sep 7, 2005)

hollywood said:


> http://vegetarian.allrecipes.com/AZ/Flfl.asp
> 
> Love them!! Lived in Egypt for a year and spent nearly every weekend in TelAviv and down on the Red Sea. I miss that regions food so much!!!


Thank you, thank you, thank you...looks like a great recipe...gonna try it out as soon as I get home...


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

Middle Eastern food is incredible!!!


----------



## tazziedevil (Sep 8, 2005)

My mother in law is middle eastern....and makes homemade falafel(From scratch-she soaks the garbanzo beans and everything) and also makes homemade hummus, tabouli and harissa...OH MY GOD it is good fresh and homemade.


----------



## joshua-cr (Sep 7, 2005)

I am reading this thread after 3 in the morning and getting hungry. Thanks a lot guys.


----------



## Braxxy (Apr 1, 2005)

12th St and University Pl has some yummy falafel, a little hole in the wall place as most I have seen are. Gotta get the hot sauce with it though.


----------

